# Hello from Scotland



## Deleted member 73314 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, my name is Ross and i have just bought my very first motorhome, its a 2006 Swift Kontiki 645 vogue.


----------



## The laird (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi and welcome hope you enjoy, end of this month we are having the Scottish annual meat at the wheel if you fancy there's live posts for it


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi welcome:welcome::welcome::camper:


----------



## karakachan (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Ross

 Welcome from another new member,but yet to arrive in the uk


----------



## centerman (Oct 5, 2017)

*Hi Bigross*

I have housed the submit private message explaining how I wired my 645 up but struggling to get it out to you most likely me. Perhaps quicker if yo give me a ring 07970 670235 and I will explain I set it up it does work really well 
Brian


----------



## Jinty (Oct 5, 2017)

*Freedom...costs nothing*

Hello Bigross. Love your van...very snazzy.
I just got my wee camper too..just joined site too
Hope you ,love the freedom your travels will bring you
:dance: j




bigross255 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Ross and i have just bought my very first motorhome, its a 2006 Swift Kontiki 645 vogue.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Oct 5, 2017)

Welcome to the madhouse all you newbies.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## brucews (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Ross, welcome to the community, have fun.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 60834 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi and there :welcome:


----------

